# Trying to be my best version



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ok so I am new here. I made a introduction thread few weeks back.

I have to admit I do need help in dialing my macros in. I am trying to get mentally healthy with my body image issuies. I workout hard in the gym,I need my body and mind to represent that. So any and all diet advice is much appreciated . I don’t mind doing cardio but I honestly don’t want to do a hour of cardio everyday,doesn’t feel sustainable 

I work from home so it’ll be easy to get my meals and water in

currently weighing 177lbs . Probably 25percent body fat

I was trying to do super low calorie and carbs buuut just to weak(1600 calories )

Im about to turn 31. 5”7 

I don’t know how accurate a tdee Calculator is but it says my maintenance calories 2178 . So if I want to do a cut but not feel super shitty im thinking of just starting out at 2,000 calories . 
ima try 100 grams carbs 200grams protein and 89 grams fat

would love all help . I really want to change. Can post photos if needed. I will try to update the log 3-4x a week


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> just starting out at 2,000 calories .
> ima try 100 grams carbs 200grams protein and 89 grams fat


Not a bad place to start. I would suggest less fat and more carbs if you can.  If you took the fat to 60, you could fit in 65 more grams of carbs. more food to eat.

Can you hit just 5k steps every day.  10 minute walk every couple hours and after meals would get you there.

do you weigh and track your calories in MFP?

do you weigh yourself each morning and record the weight so after a week if you aren't trending down you can make adjustments?


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

Ok, you're trying to do too much all at once, and that's why most people fail.

In my opinion, keep eating how you have been, just SLIGHTLY better. Make 1-2 better choices at a time, solidify those new habits, then move on to the next. Easiest is liquid calories or mindless junk food snacking.

While you're doing this, track your calories and macros. Don't try to hit certain targets yet, this is just compiling data to use later. Also weigh yourself every morning, naked and after going to the bathroom. Track this too. 

Post up an average day or so of food, don't leave anything out, no bullshitting us. There's no judgment, just the more info we have, the better we can help you.

You got this bud, one step at a time.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

And working from home is tough, try to get in several walks around the neighborhood each day. Listen to a podcast or answer emails to make that time even more productive... Or just enjoy the outdoor scenery.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ok, you're trying to do too much all at once, and that's why most people fail.
> 
> In my opinion, keep eating how you have been, just SLIGHTLY better. Make 1-2 better choices at a time, solidify those new habits, then move on to the next. Easiest is liquid calories or mindless junk food snacking.
> 
> ...


Been training for decades, don't need discussion boards, but posts like this are why I come here.


averageguy30,  lotta guys here with earlier join dates and higher post counts, but most of us are still working toward our own best versions.

Stick around.


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thank you for the replies brother. I have been counting macros on and off for about 5 years. I’m pretty good with counting them and sticking to them ,it’s just when I do it for a month per day and don’t see any weight difference or results,I tweak my macros and try something else.

I’m here to learn. I do prefer higher fats over carbs as fuel but I want to come in this with a mindset of a complete newbie because I’m not where I want to be

I am a leather worker and I run my online leather store from home,so I am on my feet all day in the shop making products

untill today(was starting new macros) my daily intake looked like this


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> I workout hard in the gym


How exactly is your training setup?

After seeing your pics I wouldn't be dieting. I'd be lifting and eating and growing.


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

eazy said:


> How exactly is your training setup?
> 
> After seeing your pics I wouldn't be dieting. I'd be lifting and eating and growing.


I thought about this to, maybe I am going about it the wrong way. maybe I should just be adding muscle and sizes don't like my belly tho and I guess I am bit nervous about adding extra fat on my belly

today was my off day, did legs yesterday
I super setted almost everything

leg extension super setter with seated hamstring curls. 1 warm up super set then 4 sets 8-10 reps
lunges super seted with standing hamstring curls. 4 sets 8-10 reps
leg explosions super seated with Bulgarian squats 4 sets 8-10 reps
smith machine squats super set with kickback machine 3 sets 10 reps

then I did 30 mins of cardio, most of it was jut walking on the treadmill to lose up my legs


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> I thought about this to, maybe I am going about it the wrong way. maybe I should just be adding muscle and sizes don't like my belly tho and I guess I am bit nervous about adding extra fat on my belly
> 
> today was my off day, did legs yesterday
> I super setted almost everything
> ...


what if in the process of adding 10lbs of muscle to your body, you burn up the extra body fat.

I didn't say start overeating. What was your weight doing at 1900 cals?


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

Going to be blunt, but I mean it with love...

Your diet needs alot of work, and you training is more like cardio with weights vs actually training to grow.

There's a huge lack of actual nutrition in your food choices, and I'm not sure why you hate carbohydrates and fruits/veggies.

That leg day you posted should only be acceptable if you're trying to just get in the gym and do something because you are short on time. And what exactly is a Leg Explosion?


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

eazy said:


> what if in the process of adding 10lbs of muscle to your body, you burn up the extra body fat.
> 
> I didn't say start overeating. What was your weight doing at 1900 cals?


I bounced between 175-177


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Going to be blunt, but I mean it with love...
> 
> Your diet needs alot of work, and you training is more like cardio with weights vs actually training to grow.
> 
> ...


carbs make me tired. I don't hate fruits' actually have a small fruit farm just nothing is in season right now., yea I don't really eat a lot of veggies and I may be lacking some microntrients but in the end,isnt it just calories in vs calories out?


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> I bounced between 175-177


for how long? would you say that's maintenance calories for you?


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Going to be blunt, but I mean it with love...
> 
> Your diet needs alot of work, and you training is more like cardio with weights vs actually training to grow.
> 
> ...


ii have about a hour to get my workout in then whatever cardio get in.. what's wrong with super sets?I get major pumps


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> carbs make me tired. I don't hate fruits' actually have a small fruit farm just nothing is in season right now., yea I don't really eat a lot of veggies and I may be lacking some microntrients but in the end,isnt it just calories in vs calories out?


Cals in vs out is the driver of WEIGHT gain/loss. It's not the sole determinent of body composition. Carbs are very, very helpful in the muscle building process. 

I'd say start slow, have some carbs the meal before you train, and some after the training session. Just a small change. Fuel for the workout, then refilling the muscle glycogen afterwards.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> ii have about a hour to get my workout in then whatever cardio get in.. what's wrong with super sets?I get major pumps


Pumps aren't the primary driver in building muscle, mechanical tension is. I can get a huge pump in my quads by doing a huge set of bodyweight squats, but I assure you that they won't grow at all from that.

You should be trying to add weight over time to big compound lifts, resting enough between efforts to give 100%. Progressive overload.

After that, sure, do an exercise for the pump. That's where it's appropriate.


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Cals in vs out is the driver of WEIGHT gain/loss. It's not the sole determinent of body composition. Carbs are very, very helpful in the muscle building process.
> 
> I'd say start slow, have some carbs the meal before you train, and some after the training session. Just a small change. Fuel for the workout, then refilling the muscle glycogen afterwards.


I am game to make changes. Would love help on setting up a structure way of eating to recomp


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

eazy said:


> for how long? would you say that's maintenance calories for you?


I would say I pretty much have been maintaining between 175-177 for months now. I dabbled in different macro ratios but maybe I didn’t give each tweak long enough or I’m completely doing it wronf


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 4, 2021)

Had a good chest pump this morining with a light shoulder and tricep

@cj I didn’t do any super sets lol,just focused on mind muscle connect and squeeze

peckdeck flys 4x10 (last set drop set)
Flat bench press 5x5
Incline db press 4x10 (light and squeeze)
Cable flys 3 x10 focused on really squeezing hard

Idk what to call this movement but cable fly with my arms chest level,kinda like giving myself a hug  3x10

reverse peck deck 3x10 (last set drop set)
Standing dB lateral raises 4x10
Seated military dB press 3x8
Close grip bench press 3x10
Cable kickbacks 3x10


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 4, 2021)

I am working on my mental health and self love. I see the way I been eating is not sim towards gaining muscle ,so I want to make changes . I will try these macros for a month and see how I feel(advice is welcomed) 1 thing to note I’m only going to weigh myself once a week. The scale really fucks me up mentally . I know the scale doesn’t determine progress per say and I need a healthier relationship with the scale and food

starting this quest to gain size at 

2,000 calories
125grams carbs 
225grams protein 
67 grams fat

gonna go to the store today to buy groceries. Sweet potatoes,rice,oatmeal for carbs (any other advice for carbs is welcomed)

I hate greens(not due to taste ) just due to eating them so much back in the day but I am going to start including small amounts of green beans and spinach slowly work my tolerances back up

for healthy fats I guess I’ll stick to avocado,I love peanut butter but 1)I binge eat it and 2) it give me terrible heartburn . So I’ll leave peanut butter out. I’ll do some almonds .I love cheese and dairy,are y’all against dairy or not? I noticed some pro believe our body’s can’t process it

protein is easy,chicken,lean turkey ,protein shakes .

question: when it comes to gaining muscle or recomping,is cardio recommended? If so how much would you start with? Up untill recently my old coach had me on 1 hour 5 days a week but fuuuck that’s time consuming and not sustainable for me. I’m not against cardio but it zapped all joy I had for the gym and turned it into a chore


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2021)

@averageguy30  here's how I'd suggest running that day...

-peckdeck flys 3x10 (treat this as a primer movement, getting warmed up and blood in the chest) get a good stretch and squeeze, don't go to failure!!!

-Flat bench press 5x5, take the last set to the last GOOD TECHNIQUE rep you can. Add smallest weight possible each week that you hit at least 5 reps.

-Incline db press 3x(8-12 range) go close to failure on each set, not light and squeeze. The "squeeze" at the top of the rep is actually unloaded. The weight is directly vertical above your stacked wrists, elbows, and shoulder. There's almost zero tension on your chest at that point, all the weight is on the joints.

-Seated military dB press 3x8-12. Make sure you don't lean back too far, don't turn it into a seated Incline press. A little is ok, it's dependant upon your shoulder mobility. Also don't keep your shoulders out to the sides at 90°, bring them in slightly. Better for the shoulders in the long run.

Alternate the next 2:
-Close grip bench press 3x8-12
-Standing dB lateral raises 3x10-15

Alternate these 2 as well:
-reverse peck deck 3x10-15(last set drop set)
-Cable Tricep Extensions(standing, cable pulley above your head, finish the movement with hands by your side) 3x10-15

I dropped the cable crossovers, it's redundant with the pec deck. Pick one or the other. (pick pec deck)


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> I am working on my mental health and self love. I see the way I been eating is not sim towards gaining muscle ,so I want to make changes . I will try these macros for a month and see how I feel(advice is welcomed) 1 thing to note I’m only going to weigh myself once a week. The scale really fucks me up mentally . I know the scale doesn’t determine progress per say and I need a healthier relationship with the scale and food
> 
> starting this quest to gain size at
> 
> ...


I'd bump the carbs up on training days. Simple as a piece of fruit an hour before training, and some rice or other carb in post workout meal. Your body will use these right up, and thank you for them. Carbs also help the muscle repair process, supplying energy to rebuild. Don't fear them. 

If PB is a trigger food, it's out, simple as that. Olive oil is also a good fat, as are the fats from oily fish like salmon, which also provide omega 3's. If you don't like oily fish, consider supplements. 

Dairy is fine, if you tolerate it. Careful though, it's usually high calorie and delicious, so easy to overconsume...even though I hope you'll soon be over 2,000 calories. 😉

Cardio sucks. I hate it. I get mine by mowing my lawn a couple of times per week with a push mower, 2 birds 1 stone, right? It's not required, but it's certainly HEALTHY, and it does burn off calories at very minimal stress levels, if done low intensity steady state, like walking, hiking, or light cycling.


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you for the reply and information brother! I highly appreciate it

I will make some adjustments like you suggested. One thing to note I’m glad you bring up the shoulder press tip with keeping elbows slightly inward instead of a full 90 degrees. I started doing that a few months back and it almost totally relived my shoulder pain. It still flares up at times but much more manageable.from lifting as a noob not knowing how to bench press,I think that’s where I injured it the worse.

I always try to go up a few lbs on my lifts every week,even if it’s only 2.5lbs .I used to follow max ot training and I always loved the heavier weight lower rep range but then my joints started aching from bad technique so I went to more reps

noted on the cardio ,I’ll throw in some light walks few times a week but nothing crazy. I have 5 acres,I’m not push mowing shit hahah . My brother owns a lawn care business so sometimes I work with him. One day one weed trimming and mowing grass,I’ll sweat off 5 lbs in this ridiculous high heat! Idk where you guys are located but I’m in the south and we been having really shitty weather


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ok, you're trying to do too much all at once, and that's why most people fail.
> 
> In my opinion, keep eating how you have been, just SLIGHTLY better. Make 1-2 better choices at a time, solidify those new habits, then move on to the next. Easiest is liquid calories or mindless junk food snacking.
> 
> ...


This!

recently I dropped soda and traded it for 0 calorie carbonated water...like 8 bucks for a huge thing at sams and just like that I dropped like 400 calories a day of bullshit in one small choice.  Literally like 2 days later I could see abs..keep grinding and welcome to the ug


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 4, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> This!
> 
> recently I dropped soda and traded it for 0 calorie carbonated water...like 8 bucks for a huge thing at sams and just like that I dropped like 400 calories a day of bullshit in one small choice.  Literally like 2 days later I could see abs..keep grinding and welcome to the ug


My body doesn’t process  caffeine,haven’t had soda in years lol


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 6, 2021)

Today is my birthday,turned 31 . I am so grateful for be alive. When I was younger ,drinking heavy,taking pain pills. I never thought I’d see 30 . Thank god for lifestyle changes

so I ate more then I planned on but it’s all good. Still clean food just been embracing the carbs and calories to gain size

yesterday was
 2,386 calories 
211 grams protein 
179 grams carbs
100 grams fat


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 6, 2021)

You want to recomp, imho.. nothing works better than a carb rotation.  

Also, you like to use fats for fuel... carbs are the preferred source for your body and will help you look the way you want moreso than the other.

There are plenty of write up heres for rotations.  I use a rotation as well as many others.

As for workouts, if you want size stop dancing around with all those movements and stick to the staples... ie. deadlift, OHP, bench, squat, etc.  Compound, multi joint movements.  You want size, strength, mass. You're not ready to work on refining things.  You lack the general size.

And if what you posted above is 1 training session, 8 movements, you're not lifting with intent.  You can't maintain intensity with all that fluff.


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2021)

happy birthday


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> happy birthday


Thank you


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 7, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You want to recomp, imho.. nothing works better than a carb rotation.
> 
> Also, you like to use fats for fuel... carbs are the preferred source for your body and will help you look the way you want moreso than the other.
> 
> ...


🤙🤷


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 9, 2021)

Feeling good,feeling strong 

weight 182.8 lbs
Calories are the same

today was legs
Leg extension 4 sets 10 reps,focusing on the squeeze (did 1 warm up set prior)

standing hamstring curls 4 sets 10 reps heavy

leg press 4 sets 10 reps,hit a pr in weight

smith machine squats 4 sets 8-10 reps

Stiff leg deadlifts with dumbbells 4 sets 10-12 reps

machine kick backs 4 sets 10 reps

Calves are random for me. The tendons in my feet are damage me from years of skateboarding as a kid. Some weeks I can work out calves and be ok,some weeks it’s crippling and I’m limping from swollen feet. Plantar fasciitis sucks 

open to advice . I’m here to learn


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 17, 2021)

What’s guys? How is everyone doing? Little update.

been following a 5x5 strength training program. On training days I’m eating 3,000 calories 
Non training days 2,000
Macro split is 40%carbs, 30%proteins and 30% fats
Strength is up a ton,chest is up be 30lbs on lifts ,legs is up by 50lbs on most lifts.

i get sleepy at times but I have been loving the extra food,I feel thicker ,probably just getting fatter lol


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 19, 2021)

Awesome progress! Keep it up bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2021)

Good work man, looking good.

I can relate to cardio feeling like a chore. I've been forced to do it now because of some heart issues.


The thing that has helped me has been keeping it somewhat diverse. When I get tired of doing one thing, I change it up.

Walking is the easiest. I just keep the speed and incline up enough to keep my heart rate around 110-120, 15 mins before and 15 minutes after my workout.

Then sometimes I'll do some kickboxing on the heavy bag and some jump rope. In place of that. Recently I started hitting the eliptical trainer again. I've also done jumping jacks interspersed between lifting throughout my workout.

So basically, do what you gotta do to keep it interesting.


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 26, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Awesome progress! Keep it up bro.


Thanks brother!


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good work man, looking good.
> 
> I can relate to cardio feeling like a chore. I've been forced to do it now because of some heart issues.
> 
> ...


For sure,get that heart healthy brother! Just keep it fun like you stated and get the work done!


----------



## averageguy30 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ok so maybe I was wrong,maybe carbs aren’t bad. Maybe I just went about it wrong. Feeling strong,body is soaking these carbs up! Arms are bigger and feel thicker . Weight hasn’t changed much ,which I think is good. Resting at 183.4lbs


----------



## averageguy30 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey everyone! How have you been? Soo I’m in the south and we got hit by a cat 4 hurricane, was out of power for a while,some people are going on 2 weeks no power.
I have power back,gym back open,back on diet and training

holding around 182lbs

I think I want to try carb cycling. My question is when designing a carb cycling way of eating. Day by day how much should carbs fluctuate?


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> Hey everyone! How have you been? Soo I’m in the south and we got hit by a cat 4 hurricane, was out of power for a while,some people are going on 2 weeks no power.
> I have power back,gym back open,back on diet and training
> 
> holding around 182lbs
> ...


If your Cals are constant day to day, maybe add 50-100g(or more) of carbs on your heaviest training days, usually legs and back. Then drop fats by an equal calorie amount.

On your rest days, do the opposite. Drop some carbs and add an equal amount of fat calories to offset it.

The above is if you choose to consume the same amount of calories each day. If you calorie cycle as well, simply add the carbs on your heavy days but DON'T lower the fats. And on your rest days, lower the carbs but DON'T raise the fats.

This is just a simple way it can be done there are no real rules.


----------



## averageguy30 (Sep 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If your Cals are constant day to day, maybe add 50-100g(or more) of carbs on your heaviest training days, usually legs and back. Then drop fats by an equal calorie amount.
> 
> On your rest days, do the opposite. Drop some carbs and add an equal amount of fat calories to offset it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and explaining it to me. In your experience , is there a benefit to cycle calories as well as carbs?


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> Thank you for taking the time and explaining it to me. In your experience , is there a benefit to cycle calories as well as carbs?


It's a tool that can help, but not necessary. 

For example, say someone is dieting down, but they struggle being in a deficit day after day. But they try 6 days at a deficit, and I day at maintenance, and they discover that it's much easier mentally, knowing that there's that one day coming up where they get to eat more. 

Conversely, someone else might try that very sane approach, but they discover that the one high day triggers extra hunger inside and they find it harder to drop back to maintenence. 

It's figuring yourself out. Take mental notes of how you feel after certain days, if you're extra hungry on certain days. Look for patterns.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey boss,

I see your thread and I want to let you know that with everything everyone has said. Such as eating and growing, I think it would be best to do something called a “reverse diet” (bulk).

It seems like your metabolic rate is pretty slow. You don’t seem to be losing much on 2k calories which would indicate to me that you’re right around there for maintenance. This can happen due to inconsistent dieting and sparse calories over time trying to restrict.

here’s the best thing. When you reverse diet, you don’t have to gain weight.

here’s how:

Add 100 calories every two weeks to your diet.
Week 1: 2k calories 
Week 3: 2100 calories

so on and so forth. This way, your body has enough time to catch up to the newly added calories. Your body does a great job at adapting to new food. Your body never wants to lose or gain weight. Homeostasis is where the body lives. So over time as you continue adding these calories every 2 weeks, your BMR rises. Soon enough after a few months you can be sitting at maintenece calories of around ~3k. You will have little to no weight gain because you went low and slow. This will give you a good opportunity to add more muscle while also keeping off belly fat.

here’s the best part. When you want to cut again, you don’t have to be cutting at 1600 calories lol. You can start your cut at 2800… then when your body adapts, drop another 200, then another.. 

You’ll lose tons of weight, and you won’t have to feel like you’re starving yourself. Just my two cents.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 8, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> What’s guys? How is everyone doing? Little update.
> 
> been following a 5x5 strength training program. On training days I’m eating 3,000 calories
> Non training days 2,000
> ...


Shoot I didn’t see this, this is great though. Honestly, I would ditch the high and low caloric days. Depending on how many non training days you have, you’re driving your weekly caloric average down and you’re also hurting your own BMR. It’s only a good tool for dieting, not really for trying to get bigger. But like I mentioned up in my post above, if you had increased calories slowly over time you wouldn’t be adding as much weight.


----------



## averageguy30 (Sep 8, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Hey boss,
> 
> I see your thread and I want to let you know that with everything everyone has said. Such as eating and growing, I think it would be best to do something called a “reverse diet” (bulk).
> 
> ...


That does sound really attractive lol


----------



## averageguy30 (Sep 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's a tool that can help, but not necessary.
> 
> For example, say someone is dieting down, but they struggle being in a deficit day after day. But they try 6 days at a deficit, and I day at maintenance, and they discover that it's much easier mentally, knowing that there's that one day coming up where they get to eat more.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Yea I noticed I can restrict myself for a few days then I need to load up on food. Trying to get that healthy balance has always been my issuies and I’m trying to improve it


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 8, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> That does sound really attractive lol


It is the best and ONLY way to properly diet. And I would argue anyone on that for years.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 8, 2021)

averageguy30 said:


> Makes sense. Yea I noticed I can restrict myself for a few days then I need to load up on food. Trying to get that healthy balance has always been my issuies and I’m trying to improve it


The dieting I mentioned above does exactly that. No more binging, no more restricting. Ideally, you want to live in a world that when you cut, you don’t have to starve yourself. The best way to do that is to drive your metabolism up. The only way to do that is to first eat more, and do it for a long time. It takes time but then you can get a healthier relationship with food. Over time, you build your metabolism and then you can comfortably start losing weight when you want to enter a cut without having to be sub 2k calories. Or even 2.5k! You start at 2800! That’s still a decent amount of food for the day. It’s amazing.


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Hey boss,
> 
> I see your thread and I want to let you know that with everything everyone has said. Such as eating and growing, I think it would be best to do something called a “reverse diet” (bulk).
> 
> ...





dirtys1x said:


> The dieting I mentioned above does exactly that. No more binging, no more restricting. Ideally, you want to live in a world that when you cut, you don’t have to starve yourself. The best way to do that is to drive your metabolism up. The only way to do that is to first eat more, and do it for a long time. It takes time but then you can get a healthier relationship with food. Over time, you build your metabolism and then you can comfortably start losing weight when you want to enter a cut without having to be sub 2k calories. Or even 2.5k! You start at 2800! That’s still a decent amount of food for the day. It’s amazing.


Listen to this^^^^

It's what I did, albeit by accident, and I'm up to a silly amount of calories for maintenence. Shoot, at one point at 5k Cals I was LOSING weight. Granted, i also greatly increased my activity level, but that comes pretty easy with the increased Cals.

Nobody ever wants to build up their metabolism, they all seem to want to crash diet and burn out. Hopefully you choose the better path. Look at the bigger picture.


----------



## averageguy30 (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you guys for the great advice,this is the way! How can I see no to training my metabolism to run more effective off higher calories? Lettts gooo!!


----------

